# Recent Storm Accumulation Totals



## twinplanx (Dec 27, 2012)

So a quick search for a thread discussing storm accumulation totals yielded nothing.  Being stuck here in the flatlands is painful enough. Knowing it is snowing where it counts is some solace. I'm thinking a thread discussing storm totals would be convenient when trying to decide where to go. So if you would like to participate post your totals here. As of now, out my front door all the precipitation has been in liquid form, but there was something like 2 inches of it...


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks like southern VT did well.
 Mount Snow reports a total of 19"- 21" from Wednesday night 12/25-Friday morning 12/27. 
Magic Mountain reports 16"-18"


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Thread title should be: Recent Storm Accumulation Totals.



fixed 

Magic easily got 16 - 18", based on my experience there yesterday.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gore reported 15" I think, felt like way more in the woods. I was easily knee deep in the most spots in the trees.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 28, 2012)

Sugarbush total 24 inches on top of a good base from last few weeks of snowfall


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome, thanx for your participation guys.  I think I will try to hold off for a week before making my inaugural trip north. Ya know, try to avoid the holiday crowds and pricing...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like the MRV was the winner.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 28, 2012)

Right now in Syracuse we are up to 26 inches (officially) for the month of December. Right now we have at least two some places three or more feet in higher elevations. My local hill has a good 24 inch base and we are getting more snow tomorrow night and into Sunday. Forecast also looks like more lake effect (we get a ton of that) continuing thru next week and temps dropping to the teens (which we have no problem with here)

But our Winter started two days before xmas (btw hope everyone is enjoying whats left of this holiday week) and it looks like now the pattern is locked in.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 29, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Looks like the MRV was the winner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7144



That's what I'm talking about!! 

Keep 'em comin' boys, looks like more snow through tonight will refresh those surfaces. Happy Happy, Joy Joy


----------



## kingslug (Dec 29, 2012)

Hunter got about a foot..and blew at leat another 6 by now..


----------



## BoarderPatrol (Dec 29, 2012)

More Powpow on the way, think SNOW!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Go Platty or Berkshire East tomorrow? Both supposed get snow my cash is low and my car not liking mountain roads, does anyone know how the local roads be Berkshire E. Are?
Also thinking about Elk, but Berkshire E has everything open and I never been to Berkshire or Elk.


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Go Platty or Berkshire East tomorrow? Both supposed get snow my cash is low and my car not liking mountain roads, does anyone know how the local roads be Berkshire E. Are?
> Also thinking about Elk, but Berkshire E has everything open and I never been to Berkshire or Elk.


Sadly, Platty showing it's still only 8 trails open...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

abc said:


> Sadly, Platty showing it's still only 8 trails open...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I know I asked on their Facebook page if they will open the double tomorrow, they said anything is possible, Platty plus is I know the hill and driving from were I live easy, Berkshire E is fully open but kind of far and I don't know how the roads are going there. Elk still only 14 trails open never been but it looks like mostly highway driving for me and that is a plus.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 29, 2012)

Just an FYI Scotty, Elk has been reluctant to get on board with the glade skiing experience... Not sure how much that matters this early in the season, but something to consider. I won't pretend to know everything about Elk. I haven't been there in awhile, but think the strict "no woods" policy was mentioned in a thread last season. It is a decent hill,, just wish management would reconsider this outdated policy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Thanks for head up, I just need to get out especially with snow falling today, so if know tree's that is fine, from what I see it mostly highway driving from Middletown NY which my car likes.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 29, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Awesome, thanx for your participation guys.  I think I will try to hold off for a week before making my inaugural trip north. Ya know, try to avoid the holiday crowds and pricing...



You're correct...it's most always _altitude, altitude, altitude = Vermont + Adirondacks._
You might wanna think about Maine, particularly during stretches of cold temperatures.  If you can get up in time to wake up for first chair at SL, Saddleback, or SR = great conditions, whether it be *pp* or *pow*...and that's just on weekends.  Midweek is nearly vacant except for the limited diehard, in-the-know crowd.
Most off-resort country, above Augusta, has gotten ~12"+.  Just one more storm now and lots more of the off-resort country in the state will be do-able.  Till now...the Western Mtns have had it all.


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Thanks for head up, I just need to get out especially with snow falling today, so if know tree's that is fine, from what I see it mostly highway driving from Middletown NY which my car likes.


Belleayre has most of its trails open. The driving is straight forward, a lot easier than Platty. 

Not sure about the crowd control though. That's not one of Bell's strong point...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

abc said:


> Belleayre has most of its trails open. The driving is straight forward, a lot easier than Platty.
> 
> Not sure about the crowd control though. That's not one of Bell's strong point...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Thanks I'm thinking now of going to Elk tomorrow, and on New Year's trying Bell for $30.


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> on New Year's trying Bell for $30.


Really? That's a nice deal. Didn't know about it...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

abc said:


> Really? That's a nice deal. Didn't know about it...





They posted it on Facebook's few days ago, $30 to have fun with no crowds, sounds like fun to me.
OPPS sorry that deal was for Xmas, for Bell. Liftopia. Com has tickets for Platty for new Year's day for $37. I thinking elk tomorrow and Platty on Tuesday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Go Platty or Berkshire East tomorrow? Both supposed get snow my cash is low and my car not liking mountain roads, does anyone know how the local roads be Berkshire E. Are?
> Also thinking about Elk, but Berkshire E has everything open and I never been to Berkshire or Elk.



I'm just about locked in for Berkshire East tomorrow.

The local road is Route 2. It's a state highway and goes along a river most of the way so it's mostly flat. The hilly section if you're coming from Albany is going to be the curve in Adams (I think) and there's another hill towards Greenfield but most of the road is flat and easy travels in just about any weather.

If you ever do make it out to B-East let me know I've skied that mountain hundreds of times and be glad to show you some fun areas (esp if you like woods).


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm just about locked in for Berkshire East tomorrow.
> 
> The local road is Route 2. It's a state highway and goes along a river most of the way so it's mostly flat. The hilly section if you're coming from Albany is going to be the curve in Adams (I think) and there's another hill towards Greenfield but most of the road is flat and easy travels in just about any weather.
> 
> If you ever do make it out to B-East let me know I've skied that mountain hundreds of times and be glad to show you some fun areas (esp if you like woods).



Thanks for the information, I will try Berkshire this winter, but Platty decided to open up their double chair were the funnest part of the hill for the first time this season so be heading their.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 29, 2012)

I just got home from a 4 day trip and it looks like about 8" in my yard about 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> fixed
> 
> Magic easily got 16 - 18", based on my experience there yesterday.



Thanx for the fix Nick.  Here on the East End of Long Island there is currently about an inch of snow on top of an small icy layer. What started as liquid precipitation eventually turned to snow last evening. Fingers crossed for an epic winter!! ;-)


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 30, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Thanx for the fix Nick.  Here on the East End of Long Island there is currently about an inch of snow on top of an small icy layer. What started as liquid precipitation eventually turned to snow last evening. Fingers crossed for an epic winter!! ;-)


  Twin....as an alternative / solace, Nancy Atlas is playing the Talkhouse in Amagansett new years eve. That should be a party.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.cocorahs.org/Maps/ViewMap.aspx?state=usa


----------



## John W (Dec 30, 2012)

Scotty. Elk was awesome yesterday and the day before. Skipped under a couple of ropes and really I enjoyed some of the powder. Short lines most of each day   Bought a 2 day pass for 100  and got the night skiing in as well.  Let me know how it was for u


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2012)

John W said:


> Scotty. Elk was awesome yesterday and the day before. Skipped under a couple of ropes and really I enjoyed some of the powder. Short lines most of each day   Bought a 2 day pass for 100  and got the night skiing in as well.  Let me know how it was for u





I enjoyed it. Lots of nice crusing runs and some nice blacks. Easy drive,.it was bigger then I was expecting, wish one these days I go skiing with a full night sleep. Packed powder and snow falling all was a big plus. Food prices cheap for ski area, $11 for small coffee, cheeseburger( not so tasty) , and good French fries. Lines were long but holiday week so no problem with that. Only negative was no single line and having to take the shuttle thing to get my ticket. But now I know for next time. I like how mostly highway it is from my place. What did you think?


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2012)

nws has  an experimental map online of storm precip.  Entirely navigable.  Pretty good

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BGM


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 21, 2013)

About 1/2 an inch of wet snow on the grassy areas here on the East End. Roads seen clear so the milk & bread are safe for now lol ;-)


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 8, 2013)

This is awesome. It must be snowing at least 2" an hour here now. My footprints filled in about an hour  there must be 6" on the ground now!! And I just had a Jim Cantore moment, I just experienced Thundersnow for the first time. Pretty cool! Hope all this heads up to where it counts, and isn't wasted in the flatlands...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 9, 2013)

really hard to say in Lincoln, NH because it's so windy.  Looked out the window this morning and was depressed to see that the driveway was blown completely bare.  Went out to start the car and the other side had a drift almost up to the window.  Guessing total accum maybe 8-10" overnight.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 9, 2013)

Local S NH reports here about 2 feet!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

Platty is reporting 8-10 inches and everything open now. Flex tickets from potterbrothers.com good for several hills this weekend including platty tomorrow for $33 link is in the skiing on cheap thread.


----------



## Euler (Feb 9, 2013)

About a foot+ in Putney VT.  This was the view from my front door this morning!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2013)

I realize this event is just over, but the GFS is showing another snowstorm for Valentine's day, and it's impacting the SAME area.

*MOAR SNOW?!?!*


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I realize this event is just over, but the GFS is showing another snowstorm for Valentine's day, and it's impacting the SAME area.
> 
> *MOAR SNOW?!?!*



http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ I know he is not your favorite forecaster but they guys is calling for some storms to this week. Maybe  people from the west coast will be skiing here next weekend.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 9, 2013)

Cannon reported a two day total of 16" and that sounds about right. Of course, at lower elevations and some mid-elevations it fell on bare ground. I'd say the core shot was worth it. A little under a foot on Paulie's groomed untracked all the way was freaking sah-weet. All non-glade trails open except Vista (looking worse than usual if that is possible), David's Detour, and Banshee Liftline. 

This type of snow isn't base building, we need another dump and fast to lock in the base. We'll need two more dumps to get the trees open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll just say that sugar loaf had "enough" .  Still dumping to......


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2013)

Wildcat is claiming 24".  Winds look light tomorrow so that's where I'll be.

Edit: above is a pic of my friend there today.


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll just say that sugar loaf had "enough" . Still dumping to......



Glad you guys had some luck!  Have fun everyone!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 9, 2013)

The AZ Summit was close to being epic, Portland 31.9", not that it sucked in anyway the past two days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> The AZ Summit was close to being epic, Portland 31.9", not that it sucked in anyway the past two days.



Sugar L. Said that got 15 inch on their Faceboo@ page. Finally a snowy a.zone party.:beer:


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 9, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Cannon reported a two day total of 16" and that sounds about right. Of course, at lower elevations and some mid-elevations it fell on bare ground. I'd say the core shot was worth it. A little under a foot on Paulie's groomed untracked all the way was freaking sah-weet. All non-glade trails open except Vista (looking worse than usual if that is possible), David's Detour, and Banshee Liftline.
> 
> This type of snow isn't base building, we need another dump and fast to lock in the base. We'll need two more dumps to get the trees open.



I skied Bretton Woods the past 2 days, I totally agree ! They opened the glades and all the natural trails today but you could feel the crud underneath the snow.....no base what so ever.  I didnt bother with them with all the powder on the groomed trails, need more snow for sure ! Hopefully we get more this week, looks promising so its all good !


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2013)

30 inches in Setauket LI....Roads are still bad...very bad!


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> 30 inches in Setauket LI....Roads are still bad...very bad!



Trip report with photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2013)

billski said:


> Trip report with photos or it didn't happen!


Well, I was at the loaf so I missed all the fun on the island. They have know idea how to deal with that type of snow...Its almost funny.


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Well, I was at the loaf so I missed all the fun on the island. They have know idea how to deal with that type of snow...Its almost funny.



You could have made a fortune bringing back shovels, salt and gloves!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Well, I was at the loaf so I missed all the fun on the island. They have know idea how to deal with that type of snow...Its almost funny.



I use to live in Centereach which got over 30 inches. My high school friends hate the snow, and are not happy now, I tell them to try skiing bald hill if I was out their now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I use to live in Centereach which got over 30 inches. My high school friends hate the snow, and are not happy now, I tell them to try skiing bald hill if I was out their now.


Yeah...its probably to deep for the pitch of bald hill...LOL


----------

